# My first adult!



## -MK- (Aug 24, 2009)

I've finally got a big adult Chinese praying mantis!  I got to watch almost the entire molt and it was fascinating - especially the way the wings develop into actual wings from little stumps. About said wings: once they've got them, how soon until they start using them? I've got all the ceiling fans off as a precaution, and it's getting hot in here!


----------



## Opivy (Aug 24, 2009)

COPY CAT! Lol, I was going to take a picture like this on my piano tonight.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 24, 2009)

Opivy said:


> COPY CAT! Lol, I was going to take a picture like this on my piano tonight.


Hey! We don't mind two different "mantis on the piano" pix, as long as they are playing different chords.


----------



## Ntsees (Aug 24, 2009)

They won't use their wings until after a while because even their wings need to harden. Mines usually take about a week. It appears like you have a female and so flight shouldn't be a concern for you once you fatten her up.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 24, 2009)

*LOVE* the pic, Mike... superb!!  And congratulations!!  I'm so glad things are going so well overall with your mantids. ^_^


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2009)

Should not be handling her for at least a couple days after that molt. Female chinese don't really "use" their wings much so don't expect that.


----------



## ismart (Aug 25, 2009)

Congradulations on your first adult!  She looks great!

As rick said, try not to handle her right after a moult. She is still a little soft. You would not want to possibly hurt her in her weakened state. Wait a few days before you start messing with her.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Aug 25, 2009)

She is beautiful.

I'm glad you got to see the molt. I watch molts kind of like some watch horror movies...with my hands over my face and peeking occasionally.  I want to be there in case something happens but it makes me a nervous wreck.

Rebecca


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 25, 2009)

charleyandbecky said:


> She is beautiful.I'm glad you got to see the molt. I watch molts kind of like some watch horror movies...with my hands over my face and peeking occasionally.  I want to be there in case something happens but it makes me a nervous wreck.
> 
> Rebecca


  :lol:


----------



## -MK- (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for all of the comments! I emailed the same picture to my parents saying, "Remember those little bugs I showed you earlier this summer?" They both emailed me back like, "Oh my goodness! What have you been feeding them?" :lol: 

Now I've got what looks like my first adult male hanging head-end-up with wings looking pretty well-developed, but it's dimly lit in there and I don't want to turn on a brighter light and disturb him. So I'm watching, from a distance, like it's a horror movie.  

And I promise not to bother him for a couple of days.


----------

